# Colt m45a1



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone here has any thoughts on this firearm good or bad. My local gun shop has one and I almost bought it. It was the new ion bond civilian model that comes in the blue case. As I understand they quit making the custom shop version. I think it was about $1600 seems steep but as I understand there are no MIM parts, all steel, and really nice novak sights with trijicon inserts. The ion bond is supposed to be better than ceracoat. The guy said it would not last long in the case so it may already be to late if I went back. I just keep thinking I probably should have bought it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

It would be a good gun to have if it fits your budget. As a collectable it will just increase in value and as a shooter it will hold it's value better than most.


----------

